# 40k movie



## meinhardt (Sep 22, 2008)

I just watched a trailer for the new Ultra Marines cg movie coming out. Being an out spoke player hater of them I was wondering which Chapter or Special Group the people would want to see in a movie.



For me?

F'n KILL TEAM


----------



## meinhardt (Sep 22, 2008)

Here is the link in case you have not seen it


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

The Imperial Fists are also supposed to make an appearance in the movie (well according to the movie blog in anyways) meaning they managed to pick the two chapters with the least personality. Mustard Men & Ultrasmurfs, what a combination. I'm an ork player & they're by far my favourite faction, but a movie with them as the lead will probably end up becoming some kind of slapstick joke so unfortunately that's a no go. Anyway, I think a badass movie would be if they had a Thousand Sons vs Space Wolves film. Their clashes are always the most epic.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Forget the tin can boys. I want to see the guard!!! I want to see earthshaker cannons, Valkyries, and Russ tanks. Then I want to see legions of lasgun blasts lighting up the sky. 

But... That probably won't happen. The space marines are the poster boys for GW and the Adeptus Genericus are the most recognized of the SM. 

A better question might be what villain would you like to see?

The elves (and/or dark variety), orks, chaos, nids, crons, or tau?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It is good just as it is, with just the Ultramarines, and I dont understand whats wrong with them... Some time ago I used to hate them, but recently I have begun liking them quite a lot... And Imperial Fists? Awesome...


----------



## AdonisGallus (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd like to see something on one of the chapters there isn't already an established back story. Or maybe something with the Black Templars, and their Emperor's Champion.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Waits on the revolts from the other 10+ Armies who will lose in this film.

Space Marines yet again being Bigged up.

Fuck the emperor!

I'll still go and see this! Just so i can say; 'That wouldn't happen', 'Lucky', 'Fake' and 'Wowww Codex-love'

:biggrin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ROT said:


> Fuck the emperor!


_Heresy rose you tide less!_ *Thats heresy! :ireful2:*


----------



## The Boz (Aug 16, 2010)

Kill Team is a race?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

The Boz said:


> Kill Team is a race?


I assume he was talking about the Deathwatch. Otherwise, I have no freakin' clue what he meant either.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't hate the Ultramarines persae.... just that their accomplishments are bit out of league from the rest of the other armies in the 40k world, and therefore more unbelievable. Personally, I don't see why the ultramarines need more than Uriel and Calagar in this movie. Just put those two in this movie and they will defeat the "10+" armies. 

I am impressed by the action footages, I was afraid the whole trailer was going to be a bunch of smoke flying around.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Gaunt's Ghosts... or Eisenhorn.

Seriously. Come on. They're basically movies anyways, but with much better plots.


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

I dnt get why everyone is so shocked the GW went with the Ultramarines on this one, its their first film so i get the logic behind it.

As a noob to the hobby the first of two races your introduced to is the Space Marines, of the Ultramarines varity, they are probably the most established armys in the whole game and alot of new starters collect them (i was an oddity i started with the sons of Russ but thats not important) this means that anyone new to, fairly new to, or inspired by the film to start the hobby is not going to have major fluff overload when starting out.

Secondly as ive noted a few people have said this but the Ultramarines are GW's poster child when it comes to the Space Marines, and the 40k universe in a whole by that score its not surprizing they used them.

Finally and again i know you've said it but yes the Ultramarines are the least charismatic of the chapters but that makes them the perfect fix for a first movie as it would take estimated-ly an age to explain some of the more complex established chapters, and altho i doubt that many of us would find that boring, it not going to appeal to the masses and wont gross well meaning GW would can any idea of a sequeal/prequeal that may or may not be planed

not really a great shock when you apply alittle logic


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Much preferred it when the Black Templar and the Dark Eldar were the poster boys for 40k. But I don't really play anymore so I don't care. I'm just amazed at how BL has also hyped up the Ultramarines. Uriel... the ultimate ass kicker, I guess its good he doesn't have any rules in the game because he can't be killed. It would be like fighting the Night Bringer times ten.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

the problem with the ultramarines, like ive said in other posts, is their primarch as zero personality so people just dont take to them as well as say the space wolves.
ultramarines have maybe the best looking paint jobs and armor so if they had a primarch people actually liked then the same old comments about UM being focal in all 40k stuff wouldnt be a problem. i think everyone can agree with this comment.
now my main gripe besides the graphics looking abit crap are maybe that the story isnt focused on say calgar or any of the main UM characters so we wont give a crap if they get killed or what. it would actually be great to see calgar get killed on camera and sicarius having to take over and this being oficial fluff.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Davidicus 40k said:


> Gaunt's Ghosts... or Eisenhorn.
> 
> Seriously. Come on. They're basically movies anyways, but with much better plots.


Yeah but, in general, movie adaptations of novels tend to be really dissapointing and I'd hate to have such awesome stories screwed up.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

*The Movie*

Does anyone know approximately when its supposed to be released?

As for movies for GW in CGI - its about time. If anyone has seen the opening scene from dawn of war ive always thought stuff like would make great movies, cut scenes are usually far better than the game anyway - just look at the opening film scenes from the warhammer online game - absolutely amazing stuff - about time someone went further and made a full film out of that artform.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> I am impressed by the action footages, I was afraid the whole trailer was going to be a bunch of smoke flying around.


Yeah I thought the smoke was never going to clear. Considering its only 1.39 and about two thirds of that is smoke and the outro my interest has still been piqued.

As for races I think they're going to keep it as black and white as possible i.e. human versus alien to keep it simple and more accessible for people who might not be familliar with 40k. For that reason I expect to see SM's (obviously) Tyranids and/or Orks as they're motives don't take too long to explain. Maybe a few IG sprinkled in as fodder. I think CSM's and Chaos in general are definitely out of the picture as it opens a can of worms and would take to long for a single movie to explain without completely deadening the action.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I think i got a bit too excited when they announced the voice actors, personally the trailer looks a little weak to me.

The dialogue is a bit hammy in places, but mostly it's the editing that's putting me off. Some of those cuts are terrible.

Fingers crossed they sort that out for the final product.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> As for races I think they're going to keep it as black and white as possible i.e. human versus alien to keep it simple and more accessible for people who might not be familliar with 40k. For that reason I expect to see SM's (obviously) Tyranids and/or Orks as they're motives don't take too long to explain. Maybe a few IG sprinkled in as fodder. I think CSM's and Chaos in general are definitely out of the picture as it opens a can of worms and would take to long for a single movie to explain without completely deadening the action.


My best guess is that they'll probably be fighting orks. Looking at the trailer, those wounds some of the marines sustain are large an messy which indicates to me heavy callibre rounds, which also narrows down the list of possible enemies.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Even if I were loyal to the Emperor ...

Fuck Guilliman's boy scouts to the fiery pits of Hell! May the gods use them as sex slaves and murder buddies.

Dammit to hell I hate the Ultramarines!


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Now, this is just me musing late at night, but if I were to direct the flow of a Warhammer 40K movie I would try to squeak in as many of the armies as possible. If only in passing reference. This is just my rough version of my idea of a good layout. This has no reference to any intel on the actual movie mind you, just my fantasizing:

Movie opens up with the Imperial Guard fighting a losing battle for a planet against a mass of Orks. Of course they fight valiantly, but come to the brink of destruction. Its then that Smurf Blue drop pods fall from the heavans, and our 'beloved' Ultramarines arive. Between the two forces, they push back and obliterate the Orky Orks.

Then, as they celabrate their victory, cut scene to the Chaos SPace Marines who will make up the true bad guys of the movie. They are at the end of routing a Tau planet as they discover a secret artifact that could give them the 'ultimate victory' or some such, and so they set off in search of it...to a planet near our main characters recent victory.

Flash back, and the IG commander is talking to the Space Marine guy in charge, throws in a Necron reference, and gives the blue boys a reason to go to the same planet as the evil guys unknowingly and for comepletely seperate ideas. And so they depart. As they do a quick flash of a 'mysterious' entity in a deffinitely alien structure seemingly spying on them.

But after the tease, and possibly some on ship dialouge between the good guys, Ultramarines arrive on planet. After they awe and mystify the local human population, the good guys set after their own goals. As they do, they encounter the exploratory forces of the Chaos guys. But they overcome them easilly. Fade to Chaos ship, where the commander orders their obviously overpowering numbers over to the goodguys in order to crush them. The next encounter being an attack by the Chaos side, that almost overcomes the good guys untill those same aliens that were spying pop out of nowhere to provide backup. It turns out that they are Eldar, and have forseen that Chaos must not achieve their goals on the planet. Now knowing what and where they must go, the Eldar poof away to do their own job as the Marines set forth to conquer...after making a reference to rumors of the Eldar which are actually a reference to the Dark Eldar.

Back to the Chaos Marines, they discover the huge complex of some sort that houses the artifact, and set in for the undoubtedly coming Marines as the lead bad guy makes his way in through the place. After a huge fight with the last Chaos MArines, lasting a good while, the scene pans back to the bad guy. WHo discovers the artifact just as the Eldar arrive to beat him. But they are seemingly wiped out as he unleashes the power of the artifact. 

Back to the Marines as they make their way through the complex as well, they are suddenly beset upon by daemons coming out of nowhere all of a sudden. Another fight ensues, and the evil begins to visually build around them. After making their way slowly through the place, the Farseer of the Eldar limps out to warn them it is too late and to turn back. Of course, no SPace Marine runs though. And they walk into the room with the Chaos Lord guy. After the few remaining SPace Marines fight with him, he activates the artifact and transforms into a Daemon Prince. After a huge climatic fight in which the Farseer returns and sacrifices itself, they defeat the bad guy and destrroy the artifact.

In closing, the IG make planetfall to scourge the remenants of chaos. All seems well untill reports arrive that there is a rapidly advancing Tyranid hive fleet about to make planet fall....and fade to black with an aproppriately cliche catchphrase from the main character.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

*All races converge*

Sounds a typical month in the life of the Blood Ravens, you must work for THQ. Sounds like every PC game based on Dawn of War, its sequels and follow up imaginitively titled Dawn of War 2.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

> In closing, the IG make planetfall to scourge the remenants of chaos. All seems well untill reports arrive that there is a rapidly advancing Tyranid hive fleet about to make planet fall....and fade to black with an aproppriately cliche catchphrase from the main character.


Does this happen to go along the lines of..
"@***, were @***** I hope the remenents of the Eldar will save our ass'es and let us use there shiny portal?"


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

MuSigma said:


> Sounds a typical month in the life of the Blood Ravens, you must work for THQ. Sounds like every PC game based on Dawn of War, its sequels and follow up imaginitively titled Dawn of War 2.


LOL, so true. He should write the plot for DOW3. THQ always dump the BR into the most unreasonable situations and somehow make them win (except Soulstorm where nearly 5 companies of Spess Mehrens get slaughtered). The thing is, I don't think putting a lot of factions will work as one of two things will probably happen: A. The movie gets REALLY long and tedious or B. Everyone except the UM make small cameos and then all the various fanboys are gonna moan about how their army didn't get the proper airtime. That's why I think that they should try and keep the movie as simple and straightforward as possible. Maybe if it's successful they can branch out a bit (maybe make a trilogy or a series) but for the initial film I think one or two enemy factions will be enough.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I really disappointed with the CGI in that trailer, I was hoping for DOW 1 and 2 graffics and then I didnt even get a tenth of that. But I have my hopes for the final product, but trying to keep my expectations low. I hope there will be more Guard focus in the future, both in DOWs next expansion or in the 3rd game and in a movie. :biggrin:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

if we all support the movie as fans of the hobby (as in watching it) then the better chance of GW bothering with a sequel. if they make good money off of this then I imagine they'd be more motivated to make a second one, and make it better.

Movies would be the best way to get more kids into the hobby for sure. So if they can do it big, they'll do it big. from a company perspective, I wouldn't want to dump more money into a project like this when it could potentially flop (prob. why the graphics arent as good as they could be). its just like any other movie or video game. the more successful the first one is the more that will come out and the further they will go into the rest of the fluff.

_Obviously_ they were going to pick ultramarines for this. Don't act surprised about it. If you hate them, then you can enjoy them getting killed throughout the movie, I'm sure. from the trailer you know at least _some_ die.


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

Personally, I can't wait for this movie to come out. I would much rather have it be about either the Imperial Fists or take whole another approach and make it about the HH


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

you do know imperial fists are in it right?


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Guess I was wrong. Chaos space marines are in and in fact quite central to the plot, Fists too.

http://www.empireonline.com/news/st...campaign=a2f1c0c4e2-Mailer11&utm_medium=email


----------



## blackhole (Oct 8, 2010)

It seems to me that the movie is meant to take people who know nothing about 40k, and suck them up into the hobby of paying top-dollar for little space men. In short it will probly be a disappointment to hardcore players, but maybe this movie will open the gate for better future productions.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i was hoping the graphics we saw in the teaser would have just been a rough cut and they would had alot more detail to them later. obviously not. kinda looks like a kids program graphically and im afraid i personal am not looking forward to seeing it now. i felt it should be of DOW quality to draw in the real fans and get none fans to have a look at it too. after seeing final fantasy i doubt any none fan will really take a second glance at this which is a shame as the 40k lore is so rich it deserves to be brought to the attention of the masses who might take a liking to it like star wars. lets hope it a test run and they bring something alot more high quality in the future.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Unknown Primarch said:


> i was hoping the graphics we saw in the teaser would have just been a rough cut and they would had alot more detail to them later. obviously not. kinda looks like a kids program graphically and im afraid i personal am not looking forward to seeing it now. i felt it should be of DOW quality to draw in the real fans and get none fans to have a look at it too. after seeing final fantasy i doubt any none fan will really take a second glance at this which is a shame as the 40k lore is so rich it deserves to be brought to the attention of the masses who might take a liking to it like star wars. lets hope it a test run and they bring something alot more high quality in the future.


Yeah, I was also hoping for improved animation (honestly, the CGI looks like it came from Quake 4). Something along the lines of the opening cinematics for DOW 2 would have looked much better. I think they aren't going full out on the look coz' they don't want to pump alot of money into something and let it bomb. Then again, if it looks shitty people might not want to watch it anyway. Oh well, we'll just gonna have to wait and see how the it turns out. Hopefully it doesn't bomb and they can make more, better looking films in the future.


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

Whilst my heart tells me the CGI will be better than the trailer, I think they had their chance to wow people and they barely did that. Will the fact that we have a great cast and screenplay writer backing it make a difference?

But hey I pre-ordered, cos Im supporting a good cause and if I one day get to see a HH movie (imagine a Primarch!) i can look back and take small credit for starting the WH40k movie franchise by supporting it.

Personally I think they should experiment with cartoons first, manga style, alot more flexible and cheaper (sure many wont agree). Or they should have made a short story (say 30 minutes) and concentrated on great CGI - like a long DOW2 trailer


----------



## seb2351 (Oct 11, 2010)

Darkoan said:


> But hey I pre-ordered, cos Im supporting a good cause and if I one day get to see a HH movie (imagine a Primarch!) i can look back and take small credit for starting the WH40k movie franchise by supporting it.


I pretty much pre-ordered for the same reason, if they get enough support then maybe in the future who knows...
That, and the fact I am diehard fan of WH40k:grin:


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Darkoan said:


> Or they should have made a short story (say 30 minutes) and concentrated on great CGI - like a long DOW2 trailer


This is a great idea!



> Personally I think they should experiment with cartoons first, manga style, alot more flexible and cheaper (sure many wont agree).


This made me want to jump in a pool of razor wire!


----------



## Gluttoniser (Aug 14, 2010)

It's never a good sign when the half of the entire trailer is just smoke/fog.

Brace for disapointment.


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

Gluttoniser said:


> It's never a good sign when the half of the entire trailer is just smoke/fog.
> 
> Brace for disapointment.


i 2nd ^

its going to be years before we see a project that is well backed. The Halo moive never did take off. World of WarCraft has not had a top dollar flickicknose: yet(not that i want one). 

We can only hope.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

If there are films in the future I would like to see the Space Wolves feature. They are the most unique of all the chapters as being the most badass and the coolest. And the best. Perhaps a film showing the many battles we have fought against the Thousand Sons.

I'd also like to see in a future film the battle between The All-farther and Horus. I imagine that would be very epic.


----------



## Chimaera (Feb 1, 2010)

Abomination said:


> If there are films in the future I would like to see the Space Wolves feature. They are the most unique of all the chapters as being the most badass and the coolest. And the best. Perhaps a film showing the many battles we have fought against the Thousand Sons.
> 
> I'd also like to see in a future film the battle between The All-farther and Horus. I imagine that would be very epic.


Prospero Burns next please CODEX & GW. 2hr's 30mins long should just about cover it


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i second the battle of prospero as as movie.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

OMG I hate smurfs, I hate the way the dude says "....champions of humanity and the ultramarines are the best" or something like that I'm to angry to care:angry::ireful2::angry: I would give them a chance but the only Armys I have ever collected are Sm and CSM. To me it feels like Gw is sending me a letter that says YOU SUCK. Ranting aside I'm going to pre-order to support 40k but once it arrives I'm going to burn it in a khorne like fashion.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

3rded.

I'd say it's about time for a WH40K movie, but I was kinda ticked off when it was Ultramarines. They're kinda like the goody-two-shoes of teh WH40K universe. I'd rather have the Black Templars if it had to be space marines.

Also, some Eldarz would be nice


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh noes the Ultramarines are too heroic and Space Mariney, we wants Marines that aren't like most Chapters not the ones that most Chapters base themselves on...


^That up there? That *wasn't* me agreeing with you before some sad bastard says 'too right' or whatever.

@warsmith7752- do you think GW cares if you burn the film? You've brought it, they've got their money. As far as they're concerned you can go skipping through the fields beheading dandelions with the damn disc...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Ultimtely it had to be smurfs, there's no getting round that and there's no getting round the bitching either.
If it had been Blood Angels all the Space Wolves fans would be jumping up and down, if it was SW then the Black Templars fans would moan, BT and the Dark Angel players get arsey and so one and so forth. 
There are plenty of chapters more interesting than the boys in blue but they are the easiest for people to get their heads round. No matter what the subject had been people would have been pissed about it. 

I've done more than my fair share of moaning about this film (as some have noted!) but in their defence, no matter what they did someone would have moaned about something, you can't please all of the people all of the time.
To do the setting any real justice and come anywhere near pleasing the majority the film would have to be about 8 hours long with the first hour and a half just going over background. 
The whole concept really should have been left alone until someone came forward who could really give the film and setting the love and commitment it needs. Codex were not that someone.
GW should have said no to everyone until Terry Gilliam came a knockin'!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I literally dont give a shit about which chapter is in the movie... the thing that concerns me the most is that god awful CGI... Ughh, makes the final fantasy movie look good.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Honestly, I dont see why anybody would have any emotions tied to it being Ultramarines. 

I mean, be HONEST with yourselves. If they are going to do their first movie about 40k, they're going to do it about Space Marines. If they are going to do their first movie about Space Marines, do you honestly-HONESTLY think its going to be anybody but the Ultramarines?

There is no more Iconic *thing* in the 40k universe than the Heroes of Ultramar. Deal with it.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Oh noes the Ultramarines are too heroic and Space Mariney, we wants Marines that aren't like most Chapters not the ones that most Chapters base themselves on...
> 
> 
> ^That up there? That *wasn't* me agreeing with you before some sad bastard says 'too right' or whatever.
> ...



The burning is to express my anger at gw but i know they dont care but it will make me feel better.


----------



## MuSigma (Jul 8, 2010)

Ultramarines, I hate Ultramarines. Why does every seem to hate the Ultramarines.
Maybe people prefer an underdog type hero, like the Blood Ravens. Always fighting to keep their recruitment planets, always low on numbers and gene seed and always fighting against massive odds.

The thing that makes me smile are the tiny differences in space marine chapters are something that people fight over. They are mostly the same mark 4 ceremite armour, bolter gun and chain sword, different colour and a bit of fluff in their history but not much different.

I couldn't care less if the CGI is shit or its voiced by the scooby do cast, or the chapter featured is Purple Banana chapter who go into battle with inflatable fruit on their armour. I still think its a brilliant idea and a great step forward and I wanna see it.

You sound like LotR fans who have had 3 really good films but still winge that some detail in the book got cut.


----------

